

Letter to Winston Churchill – How to write an effective funding proposal [pdf] - frakkingcylons
http://www.maths.ed.ac.uk/~aar/turingletter.pdf

======
frakkingcylons
This was brought to my attention through the excellent (and highly
recommended) Operating Systems class[0] in Rust taught by David Evans.

[0]: [http://rust-class.org/class-3-zero-to-a-billion-
in-486-years...](http://rust-class.org/class-3-zero-to-a-billion-
in-486-years.html)

